
Juno Solves 39-Year Old Mystery of Jupiter Lightning - ohjeez
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7151
======
dalbasal
I guess even after 8,000 years of marriage there are still new things to
discover. I'm glad they worked things out, after the whole bull-cow thing.

------
JorgeGT
Link to the mentioned Nature letter:
[http://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-018-0156-5](http://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-018-0156-5)

Link to the mentioned Nature Astronomy letter:
[http://doi.org/10.1038/s41550-018-0442-z](http://doi.org/10.1038/s41550-018-0442-z)

------
teachrdan
Dumb physics question: "Jupiter's orbit is five times farther from the Sun
than Earth's orbit, which means that the giant planet receives 25 times less
sunlight than Earth."

Would the amount of energy from the sun be the square root or the cube root? I
assumed the latter because space exists in three dimensions.

~~~
maxxxxx
I never understand what 25 times less means. Why not "a 25th?"

~~~
rhizome
Put on your descriptivist hat, it's just the way things are now.

~~~
IncRnd
The term descriptivist means the opposite of what you believe it to mean.

~~~
jacobush
Not any more! :-D

~~~
IncRnd
Ha! Now that is descriptivist! :-D

